

Peter Thiel: How to Invest in the Singularity [Video] - dingosa
http://www.singinst.org/media/singularitysummit2007/peterthiel

======
darthseitz
god this site needs more articles on ai. I know I shouldnt be complaining
since I could be submitting articles myself, but I am pretty lazy.

I guess what I am saying is that reading this is a nice change of pace from
the boring articles about over-valued web 2.0 startups.

~~~
TrevorJ
I agree 100%. I'm hoping the reason they aren't up here isn't because we
haven't made anything but incremental progress on AI in a long while.

------
TrevorJ
Well worth a listen!

